# new cross bow



## buckwild1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking to buy my first crossbow actually my first bow ever. Just looking for some input on what to look for before buying. It would be a great help. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got an Excalibur because I like the simplicity.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I have a Parker Tornado and would buy a Parker brand again. Have had it for 3 years and no trouble at all. Parker is one of only 2 or 3 that has a life time warrenty.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Get to a pro shop and try a bunch out and once you have a short list, let us know and we might be able to help you better. Lots of great bows out there so might as well get one that fits and feel comfortable to you.


----------



## majestic flight (Jun 26, 2005)

Darton


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I too am an Excalibur fan, have two of them. 
Simplicity was a big selling point, 

Go shoot a few models, I believe they are a bow one likes or dislikes.


----------



## Nolan3387 (Sep 10, 2008)

huntingfool43 said:


> I have a Parker Tornado and would buy a Parker brand again. Have had it for 3 years and no trouble at all. Parker is one of only 2 or 3 that has a life time warrenty.




I have a cyclone and I love it. This will be my 4th season with it. I have taken at least one buck with it every year. The warranty is a huge perk. I shot a faulty arrow out of it one time and some damage was done. There was a crack by the nock, and when the string released it pushed into the crack and the string and cables all broke. Parker sent a brand new top half to me for free. Just unscrewed the top half, and screwed in the new one. done and done. I ended up getting mine of an archery shop on ebay. You get the warranty, bow, arrows, tips, cocker, and lighted scope for $700 free shipping. Couldn't beat it. Shoots way more accurate and consistent that my mathews outback did, hence switching to a crossbow. I always laugh when guys say "it's not fair hunting", "it's not a challenge", "it's just like using a gun" yada yada, yet come Nov 15th I see all of them heading out with a rifle instead of a bow


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

buckwild1 said:


> Looking to buy my first crossbow actually my first bow ever. Just looking for some input on what to look for before buying. It would be a great help. Thanks everyone.


What's you're budget? You will want to shoot many in you're price range. Personally I like Ten point, Darton, & Parker. All have xbows in various price ranges. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i just bought a Kodabow Bravo Zulu model . Lke the tactical look it offers. its very stout . everthing besides the optics (japan) and handgrip (israel) is made in the USA. The bow is a recurve style so no cams and extra cables.My only complaint is its a little heavier than some of these other bows but its all aluminum constructed.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I would look at Ten Point ,They have a cheaper line called Wicked Ridge. Excalibur always gets the node, also look at parker line of crossbows. A lot of guys look at speed first when shopping for a new crossbow .You don't need one that shoots 350 plus to kill a deer .


----------



## Phil160 (May 10, 2010)

It's a Excalibur for me as well light, simple, reliable, very accurate and plenty fast. hope this helps, let us know what you get.


----------

